# Eve Snow Nail Polish Coming to Sephora



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2015)

The British indie brand, Eve Snow, is coming to the US and will launch in February on Net-A-Porter.com and in April at Sephora and Space NK.

The nail polishes are free from 6 six common ingredients including formaldehyde or DBP (dibutyl phthalate). The line includes CC base coat that is color correcting base coat that can be used on it's own also. The polishes and the base coat contains marula oil, Vitamin B-12 and a horsehair based extract that helps prevent dry, brittle nails caused by sun damage. The polishes retail for $16 and the base coat is $18. Later in the year Eve Snow will also release nail detox products including a honey nail mask available at Sephora stores.





Source: wwd


----------

